# Spanish National Team Preselection



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Here is Mario Pesquera's list:

Point guards:

Carlos Cabezas (Unicaja)
José Manuel Calderón (Tau Cerámica)
Jaume Comas (Plus Pujol Lleida)

Shooting guards:

Juan Carlos Navarro (Barcelona) 
Rodrigo de la Fuente (FC Barcelona)
Rudy Fernández (DKV Joventut) 

Shooting forwards:

Carlos Jiménez (Adecco Estudiantes)
Óscar Yebra (Fórum Valladolid) 

Power forwards:

Jorge Garbajosa (Benetton Treviso)
Iker Iturbe (Adecco Estudiantes)
Felipe Reyes (Adecco Estudiantes)
Pau Gasol (Memphis Grizzlies) 

Centers:

Antonio Bueno (Real Madrid)
Roberto Dueñas (FC Barcelona) 
Fran Vázquez (Auna Gran Canaria)


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Really impressive roster, I predict bronze to your team or even silver


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Really impressive roster, I predict bronze to your team or even silver


I hope we could get a medal... without Raul it'll be very hard, but now with Dueñas, Pau will play like when he was in Barcelona, even at the 3 spot, he'll be more open and will be more complete. Also Pesquera wants to call only 2 PGs so Navarro could be playing at the 1 spot some time.. I hope that Rudy Fernandez will do well..


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Which 3 players do you predict will get cut?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> Which 3 players do you predict will get cut?


Probably:

-Comas
-Iturbe or Yebra
-Vazquez or Bueno

but I don't really know


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Is Navarro's injury going to hurt him this summer, I am too lazy to read what the report says in Spanish. I really think Spain is the underdog this summer everyone seems to think that only Serbia Argentina and Lithuania are threats to the US.


----------

